# Salt Fork



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Stopped out at Salt Fork to look around at a few launches. Looks like the lake is in fall turn over by the color of the water. Not sure it could just be from all the leaves either way it would be tuff trolling for all the debris floating. Hoping to start my fall fishing soon. Anyone have a report ?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was there all last week. Cant brag. People I talked to did not have much luck either.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got back from our last camping trip for the year. Fished for musky on Monday with no luck. Did see one feeding. Went back to that area this morning and worked it for an hour with no results. Fished for saugeye on Tuesday. No saugs but caught several white bass and a hefty largemouth. Water was pretty dark.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Troy, so you feel that the lake has "turned over" already.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

We fished it yesterday (thurs) all day no eyes 5 keeper crappie and 2 decent wht bass. Water was stained pretty good about 65* . It might be starting to turn over. Marked lots of fish just weren't feeding. Talked to a couple guys that were doing real well on white bass just before dark.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Tried SaltFork today for a few hours. Going to take a couple weeks for the water to finish turning. That time of year..


----------

